# Printing metallic plastisol ink and losing shine on press



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

Ive been making great transfers with plastisol ink but today I tried to make a transfer with the Triangle Metallic Silver and it loses its shine. I have tried everything. Double, triple layers, powder on one coat to every coat. Ive tried lowering the pressure on my heat press. I have tried everything I know of... for some reason I cant get the metallic ink to shine on a transfer like it does when I screen print it. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
The finish of the transfer come from the paper!!, If you use Glitter Strip paper, that has a glossy finish to begin with, the the metallic silver will be shinny when you peel the paper off the ink. You can also cover the transfer with a Teflon sheet, and re-pressed, and then shinny finish of the Teflon sheet will make the metallic silver ink shinny too. We use the Glitter Strip paper when we screen print Glitter Transfers, so we can get the light to make the glitter bling off the shirt.
Hope this is helpful.
Regards, David Shaw
acetransfercompany.com
acescreensupply.com


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

Where can I get the glitter strip paper from? I tried repressing with the teflon and the metallic ink still has a dull gray look.


----------

